# Incel's are now terrorists



## RackMaster (May 19, 2020)

There was an attack in an "erotic" spa a few months ago in Toronto.   Now the guy has been charged with terrorism.  This after the van attack last year in Toronto was another "radicalized" Incel.

Deadly attack at Toronto erotic spa was incel terrorism, police allege

Toronto van attack suspect says he was 'radicalized' online by 'incels'


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 19, 2020)

Damn brother, that's pretty wild. Looks like the RCMP is stepping all over it's dick again. I get how reprehensible the van attack was, but labeling that incel subculture as terrorists is pretty silly. 

If I were a gambling man, I'd say this a political ploy to move heat away from the incompetent bureaucrats and officials that run the RCMP. Considering how public outrage is growing against liberal nanny state govt's and their peons, this looks like a ploy to try and scare people with the 'homegrown terrorism' shtick.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 20, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> If I were a gambling man, I'd say this a political ploy to move heat away from the incompetent bureaucrats and officials that run the RCMP.



Pretty much my thoughts, just less succintly thought.

Labeling that subculture that imo also detracts both attention and resources from the actual problems, not a fan.

So instead of the actual terrorists the Mounties will be now watching every 20s something kid living in their momma's basement who spouts misogynist BS on the internet just because that's the only place chicks don't laugh him off the park as a weirdo and move on? SMH.

A waste of effort.
If the same concern went instead to strenghtening laws against domestic violence it would have more real life impact... included against the incels.

And preventing actual-terrorism acts they may be up to.


----------



## DA SWO (May 20, 2020)

Incel?


----------



## Grunt (May 20, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Incel?



Involuntary Celibates.

Incel - Wikipedia


----------



## RackMaster (May 20, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Incel?



As @Grunt mentioned.   Also see - angry loser that can't get laid.


----------



## Dame (May 20, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> As @Grunt mentioned.   Also see - angry loser that can't get laid.


Hmmm. Does sound like a terrorist though.


----------



## AWP (May 20, 2020)

Incels are clowns with mental issues. Fuck them. Lead poisoning.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 20, 2020)

Vice did a cover on this subculture a while back.  They have no training camps, no political/religious ideology, and no funding. These are basically nerds who don't leave the house and have zero social skills. It's pretty pathetic. Think cast off men of society.

This is what the life of an incel looks like





As for that subculture being terrorists that's a big leap. Cartels and gang violence have racked up bigger and bloodier body counts. This is purely political posturing by the RCMP.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 20, 2020)

AFAIK you're correct @R.Caerbannog...

With one big but.
Being that legit terrorists (looking at you, ISIS, multiple race supremacy groups and I don't mean just the neoNazis) and gangs recruit losers of that type just well.

As in radicals on their own, nah.
But other radicals' fertile ground, and a bad and easy match when it happens? I can picture.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 20, 2020)

We had our own big "incel" attack here in the US a few years back. 

Most commonly-accepted definitions of "terrorism" include a political component. I read the above-linked articles, but I'm not seeing a clear political connection there yet. But then again, I'm really not that read-up on incel culture. Maybe it fits.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 20, 2020)

Yeah, not seeing the politicalness of that violence either. 

Might be legit if the motive for the attempted murders and murder respectively was more than misogyny, but think the prosecution might run into wee bit of a problem on that, given minors. Teens believing shit is hello, normal teen behavior. 

And the citation of it being 'Incel, all caps' movement, is pure hogwash. It's a name of a subculture, but even by other subcultures living on a fringe of society treated as outsiders...

Organized something, as in actionable cells, central structure, with ways to pass data & orders covertly, and anything else the all caps should imply to the public, it really ain't.


----------



## GOTWA (May 20, 2020)

Keep the world safe; legalize prostitution!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 20, 2020)

@NovemberWhiskey Yeah, I think people are grasping at straws. Considering how easy character assassination is, lotta people are a tweet or a meme away from being incorrectly labeled as misogynist or some such thing. This just seems like a justification to put more people under surveillance.

It's all baby steps towards less freedom and tyranny.



GOTWA said:


> Keep the world safe; legalize prostitution!


Pretty much... .


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 20, 2020)

Pretty much. Or lock people up on trumped charges for things like ranting about some woman, without meaning it. Just talk don't matter, it's the pattern that does.

And all with ya on that prostitution note, fellas. Or move to NZ. Kiwis did just that and it makes both the workers, and the clients, fairly happy. The state too. People respecting proper fucking taxes, instead of just fucking with them.


----------



## RackMaster (May 20, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> Keep the world safe; legalize prostitution!



I'm actually surprised that Trudeau hasn't done that yet.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 20, 2020)

May as well, hell OEF/OIF Vets were suspect domestic terrorists a few years ago...🙄


----------



## Kaldak (May 20, 2020)

Sad face, because it is true to a certain extent.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 21, 2020)

Yeah. It's shameful some politicians will pull what nonsense ideas they can come up with to have the spotlight on someone else for a minute, not their own mess...

Does not change honest servicemen and servicewomen nature, character, deeds done nor hearts.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 21, 2020)

Weak minded people such as those who classify themselves as "Incels" are easily manipulated.  While they aren't terrorists in and of themselves, they're not even a triple jump from stepping over the line.


----------



## 11Bull (May 21, 2020)

This is just a move to appease a certain demographic. Canada gets its rocks off doing that.


----------



## RackMaster (May 22, 2020)

11Bull said:


> This is just a move to appease a certain demographic. Canada gets its rocks off doing that.



Exactly.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 22, 2020)

I read into it a little more, and I still don't see how incel attacks meet the threshold for "terrorism."

I suspect this has more to do with the fact that these attacks are directed solely against women, and that incels, who are generally regarded to be white men, are more palatable as "terrorists" in Canada than persons of color with foreign-sounding names who attack police officers.... even when an ISIS flag is found in their vehicle after the attack.  So this way Canada gets to take a stand for women, and fight "white patriarchy/supremacy," without running afoul of social justice.  Smart politics.


----------

